
Show HN: Pixcryption – A New AES Secure String to Image Cipher - mabridgland
https://github.com/M4cs/pixcryption
======
ChrisGranger
This reminds me of a program I used to use back in my Windows-using days,
called Scrambled Egg.

[https://web.archive.org/web/20110528062632/https://code.goog...](https://web.archive.org/web/20110528062632/https://code.google.com/p/scrambled-
egg/)

[https://www.ghacks.net/2011/05/25/text-encryption-made-
easy-...](https://www.ghacks.net/2011/05/25/text-encryption-made-easy-with-
scrambled-egg/)

